# Help with Newmar Slide



## Veanne (Sep 19, 2014)

Dropped a cell phone down between kitchen and fridge, can't see it due to the brush. It's a Newmar Northern Star. Not sure how to get it out? Can we bring the slide in or will the phone fall and get behind the slide?


----------



## Veanne (Sep 19, 2014)

Removed the panel off the inside back of cupboard under kitchen and it fell down below the pipes. Just for info in future for anyone else that loses something down the side of kitchen.


----------



## LEN (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for getting back. I read the original post but had no idea on this RV.

LEN


----------

